
Facebook blocked our domain name without reason - srikantadas
our website wapwon.info is a youtube api based mobile website and it has been blocked by facebook.. this site is fully clean web site but they blocked it..
any solution ??
======
orionblastar
Maybe because you allow users to download videos. Facebook has strict
guidelines for what they allow. They might think your site is a pirated video
site because users can download videos. Confusing it with Popcorn Time and
other pirate video sites.

Facebook has no phone to call to appeal.

Try this link
[https://m.facebook.com/help/community/question/?id=102047264...](https://m.facebook.com/help/community/question/?id=10204726425583957)

------
rahimullah
hug your pillow and cry !!!!!!! I think so best solution ever!!!!!

